# Blackwater 6-26-14



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Launched at daylight this morning in search of bass and bream. Started out throwing a sexy frog and on the second cast I had one of the hardest freshwater hits that I believe I have ever had. The fish took drag from the moment that it hit till I finally wore him out. The whole time I was thinking I was gonna break a world record! We'll turns out no record but a pretty nice hybrid. I fished little while longer and caught several bass on a trick worm. I went to one of my bluegill spots and caught three pretty quick and then nothing. Wish I would have gotten some crickets instead of trying earthworms. Great day to be on the water!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

sweet. still enough for supper !

basnbud


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice! How much did the hybrid weight?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like a full blooded black water striped bass to me


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> Nice! How much did the hybrid weight?


Did not weigh him but probably around 5 lbs


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> Looks like a full blooded black water striped bass to me


Might be a striper, I always get them confused!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hybrid body with striper stripes!! I think it's a striper. Nice cracker also!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like a striper and a good one.
Nice catch.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice striper !


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

The striper has a fat belly, he's been eating well. Hope you did too.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Mac1109 said:


> The striper has a fat belly, he's been eating well. Hope you did too.


I definitely ate we'll! The funny thing is there was nothing in his stomach.


----------



## Arsander (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice looking fish


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice catch! 
The wife and I took our kayaks over to Morrison Springs off of the Choctawhatchee River for some snorkeling and checking out the spring run. Well, about halfway down the spring run to the river my wife who was 50 yards behind me yells:
"_Whoa! Look at the size of those giant MULLET heading your way!_" 
I look down to see a school of about 25 HUGE Striped Bass that looked about 30 lbs a piece cruising along terrorizing everything else in the spring run. Next time I'm taking a pole with me and a hand sized bluegill for bait!


----------

